

Ask HN: Would this be useful to you? - bemmu

I've tried ~20 different ad networks in the course of making several small apps, so I thought I'd flesh out the list into a full blown directory of ad networks. I thought this might be useful so that people can more easily discover different networks to try for their own apps.<p>Initially I'm gathering the following info for each network:<p>- Ad types provided (display/contextual, video ads, offers etc.)<p>- Platforms specifically supported (iOS / Android / Facebook etc.)<p>- Direct link to publisher sign-up page<p>- How you get paid (PayPal? Western Union?)<p>- Screenshots of ads / publisher dashboard if it's a network I have an account with<p>Useless? Useful? Foobar?
======
alex_c
It would be moderately useful. One simple way to find a list of ad networks is
to just go through what AdWhirl, for example, supports... The MOST useful
information, by far, would be an easy comparison of which ad networks pay the
most, but that's also the most difficult to do, since it changes over time and
can vary from app to app.

~~~
bemmu
One option would be to have recent examples of CPMs other people are getting,
but how to get people to share this information?

